
Unprovability comes to machine learning - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-00012-4
======
thedailymail
The News & Views article links to the wrong paper. The correct URL for the
research article is:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-018-0002-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-018-0002-3)

------
jepler
Surely more trivial: your ML's task is to divide all strings into "theorems"
and "non-theorems" under the set of rules embodied by the training set.

